# Timmeh's Workshop.



## timmeh

Just a collection of some of the things I do/have done in my workshop.

Some may have been posted elsewhere already, I'll try not to double up.

Time on the shop floor, as a machinist finished over 10 yrs ago.
Now, just for fun, somthin' to do while havin' a brew.

One pic from the vault, to get the ball rolling.
B40 dump truck, occillation hitch.
Yes, the gap wasn't big enough. So we hung it off the back and mounted a "tailstock" on the post of the shed.


----------



## brino

timmeh said:


> So we hung it off the back and mounted a "tailstock" on the post of the shed.



That's doing what you need to, to get the job done! 
-brino


----------



## timmeh

Found a well thrashed 18" stilsons.
Bit of heat(gun) and some brute force. 10 tonne press.


----------



## timmeh

Mag
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 317120
View attachment 317121
View attachment 317122
View attachment 317123
View attachment 317124
View attachment 317125
View attachment 317126
View attachment 317127
View attachment 317128
View attachment 317129
View attachment 317132
View attachment 317133
View attachment 317120
View attachment 317121
View attachment 317122
View attachment 317123
View attachment 317124
View attachment 317125
View attachment 317126
View attachment 317127
View attachment 317128
View attachment 317129
View attachment 317132
View attachment 317133

	

		
			
		

		
	
 base fixy. Slightly less "chicken wire 'n' duck tape" than the last one.   PLEASE delete, I've managed to balls it up royally, ended up with 2 sets of pics, and having trouble with navigation doing it on the phone. I'll try again later.


----------



## timmeh




----------



## timmeh

Retry mag base fix.


----------



## timmeh

Sometimes I find some good lookin' firewood too.
Salvaged legs were attached to some particleboard monstrosity, roughly sanded varnish off to leave multicolored pattern.
Top came slathered in mission brown paint, gave it a rough sand to highlight grain.
Sides between the legs are jarrah salvaged from bed base.
Slather the end result with linseed oil, an' bob's yer uncle.


----------



## brino

Beautiful table top!
-brino


----------



## timmeh

Pimpin' th' drill caddy in preparation for attachment to the drill press.


----------



## timmeh

Wasted space suitably abused, ready for installation.


----------



## timmeh

Makin' some jaw guards fer that vise.


----------



## timmeh

Quick 'n' dirty taper tap.


----------



## FOMOGO

I had a friend that just passed. She had an expression when you would notice something she had made out of castoffs, and such, "Making sh*t shine". I think that applies to more than a few folks here, and ain't it grand. Cheers, Mike


----------



## timmeh

Attempting milling the vise jaws was turning into a very tedious affair.
This has led me back to a project that has sat for some time, while I'm figuring out how to modify my x/y cross slide vise.
Hmmmmm.... Thinking, thinking....


----------



## timmeh

And....   Presto.....
Started at 144rpm, tried next step up, 232rpm. Ran fine, surprisingly well balanced.


----------



## timmeh

Then got side tracked, this happened.
All junk that was destined for the bin or scrap metal pile.
Plus a couple of fasteners.


----------



## timmeh

The reason for the distraction?
Discovering that the holes for the bar that the sliding jaw rides on, are not true to the top face+dove tail.
So, a bit more deburring and try again.


----------



## timmeh

Machining isn't about "machines", it's about material removal.
Drill extension is a length of 12 mm rod scrounged from an old printing machine. I have two discarded drill chucks(8mm\5/16" + 10mm\3/8").
By hand only, NOT under power!!!


----------



## timmeh

This vise was smallest/cheapest on the shelf at Hare + Forbes (Harbor Freight or equivalent), and basically an assembled kit.
Nil final finishing, just enough to assemble and operate.
Goal is to trim it up, turn it on it's side and have it double up as a milling attachment for the Atlas lathe, maybe the Leader as well.... 
When I get it going again.
Don't have a pic of it handy, but there are some floating around on the site somewhere I'm sure.


----------



## timmeh

A couple more mandrels and a long boring bar(Left, 320mm\ 12 5/8" long, original that's just been used. Middle, 518mm\20 3/8" long, boring bar. Right,535mm\ 21" long, mandrel. Last one in lathe, 472mm\ 18 9/16" long, needs a little straightnin') out of PG rod, all from the same printing press.
And last few are the concept I'm working towards.
Should be a bit sturdier than the usual milling attachment..
Fingers crossed.


----------



## timmeh

It swings... Some kind of keeper through the spindle, that will be the base sorted.
As good as it can be, not today as a lot of measurin' an' checkin' an' refinin' the setup gotta happen first.
Will post another of this when it gets done.


----------



## timmeh

Fix for a socket extension that split at the ratchet end.
Bit of turning, boring, pressing, milling and linishing.


----------



## timmeh

Another project that's been on hold for some time, due to lack of time, suitable material or just plain engineers block.
Now nearing completion of phase lV (or is it V.... not sure)
of development.
Still needs modification for more width capacity, perhaps even a bit shorter length way's, works as intended.
Makes moving machines bit easier.
Bought the castor's and "U" bolts, the rest is scrounged material.
Ready to set the "IXL Leader" on the old screw jacks from the atlas.


----------



## brino

Tim,

Those adjustable wheels look very useful.

Also, very interesting anvil:



I'm betting it was welded out of plate.
That wide slot seems to have a dovetail on one side.
Is that for a special purpose or was it already in the plate?

Thanks,
-brino


----------



## timmeh

brino said:


> Tim,
> 
> Those adjustable wheels look very useful.
> 
> Also, very interesting anvil:
> View attachment 374804
> 
> 
> I'm betting it was welded out of plate.
> That wide slot seems to have a dovetail on one side.
> Is that for a special purpose or was it already in the plate?
> 
> Thanks,
> -brino


I scrounged the remnants of an old automotive chassis straightener. Used two of what you see there, bolted together with a piece of 5mm plate between them and slotted onto a short section of I beam.
I'll get a few pics sometime soon.


----------



## timmeh

All  scrounged material(steel, wood, nuts/bolts and the hammers.
Bar the "finished" train rail anvil, that was my grandfather's. Oxy cut to shape and roughly dressed with an angle grinder.
Rough and ready, still a work in progress.


----------



## timmeh

I was struck with a brainwave (likely turn out to be a brainfart) while doing the socket extension, set me to pondering about how far I could go with "thread pitch".
Driving via the leadscrew, using die grinder to cut a helical pattern.
Up to 1 11/16" pitch now using extra change gears (I have near full sets in metal and plastic) without modifying the existing spindle gear setup.
Next step is to split the 116 tooth "ring gear" to make a custom spindle gear that replaces the 32 tooth spindle and compound stud gear.
Similar to the one I did for the leadscrew(last pic).


----------



## timmeh

Needed a counterweight while turning the diameter, to stop tool digging in due to vibration/high back rake/wear in cross feed screw+nut.
Indexing needs a little refinement, but hey, we're still in R + D yet.
3 start, indexing by setting a dial indicator, release half nut and move carriage x number of threads, reengage half nut.
Now to do reverse direction, should make a GROOVY file handle.
Don't forget, not under power. Driving by hand via the leadscrew.


----------



## timmeh

GROOVY file handle grooved.


----------



## timmeh

Bit more progress on the machine skate/trolley thingamabob.
Three sets of "legs" to improve adjustabilityness from a tad bigger than I need down to roolly roolly smol.
Now to drill a few more holes.


----------



## timmeh

1/2" centres on the outer legs, 3/4" centres on the inner gives me 1/4" increments.
Smallest setting is about 500mm x 280mm, largest 1800mm x 600, yet to be confirmed. Still need to work on width capacity... Another day...
First "production" run for the $50 bunning's clearance item drill press. Motor got fairly warm drilling 180 holes.


----------



## timmeh

Pondering measurements, methods and procedure's for the x/y vise and screw jack/riser frame, for the leader lathe(haven't forgotten, just temporarily on hold) has lead me to a few more side lined projects.
An old tool chest scored at a kerbside rubbish collection. Had the plastic top tray for ratchet/socket set, handful of sockets and various other broken/rusty tool remains, must be 25 years ago now.
Slowly cleaned, derusted, lubed and improved whilst maintaining the "look", that being "who in their right mind would want to steal it", it's the travel tool box, the one that gets tossed in the car for call outs.
Some angle brackets to support the tray, heavy duty handles(it got a bit heavy for the top handle and more importantly the lid).
All fasteners, materials, brackets and handles are recycled.


----------



## timmeh

El Cheapo floor/trolley jack, purchased around 1996, near new second hand, with issues (price was right), fixed and into service. It did nearly 25 years of hard labour before the check ball in the lift cylinder got stuck under the copper seal/flange/washer.
Fixed again, back in service.
Never had one of the carry handles on this one, must make one. That should do just nicely...


----------



## timmeh

Couple more jacks to fix.
Red one 5 tonne, disintegrated seal in pump cylinder.
Yellow one unknown as yet, low on oil, bit of corrosion at top of ram.
The little bit of research I've done to calculate output on the yellow one has got me having another look at the trolley jack's ram and it's actual output, I mean it has 2000kg capacity at the lift point. Looking(just looking, no calculations) at the lever/frame that the ram actuates, the actual output for the ram must be 2.5-3 times greater than the jack.
That trolley jack may get repurposed as I have another, bigger one, that needs a little work.... More on that later.


----------



## timmeh

Righto, bin a bizzy lad 2day. Here goes.
(1)Found another reason to use the dremelly tool post holder.
(2)Fixing one of my kerbside gold workshop VAC's, recycled bicycle spoke and  nut as mandrel to make a "nut + bolt for sumthin' on the vac.
3-10, the bottle jack of unknown capacity.
11 comparing 5 tonne with trolley/floor Jack.


----------



## timmeh

For the non believers, yes its done. More tomorrow.


----------



## timmeh

Few more of set up, 100 rpm, haven't checked what the feed rate was, just threw as many gears on as would fit.
One harder spot in the casting along one side, few more progressively lighter cuts till it stopped deflecting the tool.
May need a little scraping done.
Got a handful of videos of that setup running, will post a few on YouTube.


----------



## timmeh

Got a little sidetracked again, drill press problems, more on that later.
Here is line boring the "handle" for the trolley jack, still needs some trimming and fettling to finish.


----------



## Janderso

timmeh,
You are one creative machinist!!
I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## timmeh

Oops, I broke it. Using the 3D printed sleeve and double keyed hub, I forgot to use lube and a lock nut on the mounting bolt.
Stripped the 16 tooth compound gear completely.
Welded sleeve to hub to bolt, had to use the press(no pic as 3 hands required) to get it half way out.
Gets a bit tricky now, need to rig up some gogo gadget arms.


----------



## timmeh

While I'm figuring that out, let's safe edge some tins. The ones with the rip tops that leave a nasty but relatively clean edge.
Lowest speed in back gear, guide the tail end by hand, ease in .005"-.010" at a time and let it do a couple of turns.
Not perfect, but what is left of any sharp edge is pointing up. If it's going to get you,  better to happen on the way in than coming out.


----------



## timmeh

Ferrule for the file handle done.
Make toe clamp. Don't have right sized drill, broken carbide tipped drill as boring bar, bit of shim in the Jacob's Chuck for offset.
Now to drill and tap the top slide of the x/y vise.


----------



## timmeh

Set the height and level, square up to chuck face, lock it down.
 Sidle one of the existing bolt holes up to a live centre, lock the cross slide and you're good to go.
Centre, drill and tap(by hand), unlock, repeat for second hole.
Done.


----------



## timmeh

Roughly where I want put the vise.
Now to figure out how I'm going to mount it to get as much capacity as possible.
Could be a while on that one, got to finish reassembly, set the slides and screws, maybe some anti backlash mods and sort out the movable jaw/screw connection (it's a proper dog's breakfast on this one).
Then I've still got to fix the brewer's droop on the drill press table.


----------



## timmeh

Another project I forgot to post before hiatus.
Peak period at work started early last year.
Part of a base for a lazy Susan(more kerbside gold). Had previously attempted drilling with various set-ups, could not get the required rigidity.
Open up with holesaw, shim boring bar in chuck in stages to reach size.


----------



## timmeh

Here is where I came to a sudden stop right before the aforementioned hiatus kicked in.
Dressing a wood turning drive dog, got the front faces of the teeth done and faced the length.
Now have  to clean up backside of the  teeth.
Unplug, drive leadscrew by hand, closest change gear set-up I could get was 11.96(turns on screw):1(turn on spindle).
Need 12:1.
No compound means no easy in place adjustments.
But I bin workin' on it.
Now hafta do a bit of ninjitsu on a lawnmower, so need the lathe back.


----------



## timmeh

A spot of bother controlling backlash, arms not long enough and jury rigged counterweight on chuck didn't work as theorised.
All in all, a little too iffy even for me.
Change of tack.


----------



## timmeh

Turn the tool holder over, suitable diameter stone and a bit of graffiti to assist keeping track with indexing.


----------



## timmeh

Control grinding dust- this should do the trick.


----------



## timmeh

Dunno what happened in the last two post's, all pic's bar the last in the last are reverse order.


----------



## timmeh

Chuffed, reaction score just equalled number of messages posted.

Maybe I need to get out more.


----------



## brino

whoops, by posting that you're now off by one....let me fix it  
Brian


----------



## timmeh

Poor little tool post grinder nearly had a hernia trying to plunge cut with the carriage.
Switch to the compound (from the 6×12 bv15) and adaptor, do a few mods to the mounting bracket.


----------



## timmeh

Bit of fine tuning on the grinding dust containment device, twas a little loose on the dog and a bit tight around the mounting  bracket.
Working  a treat now, slowly sneaking up on it.


----------



## timmeh

Helping a friend trim some trees, need a saw buck doodad. 
Little bit of crapentry in the shop this week.
One scrapped bed frame....   
Measure, mark, measure, mark, choppy, choppy, screwy, screwy....
Neat package to strap onta tha roof rack.


----------



## timmeh

The victims.
No idea what tree it is, gnarly overgrown beast of a thing.
About 50% done, rest will have to wait till next year.
Trimming 10-12 trunks back to 4-5.
7 metre ladder gets me halfway, polesaw from there gets lighter pieces that won't do major damage on the way down, provided I don't fall off!


----------



## timmeh

Worked well using circular saw, chainsaw use may reveal some stability issues, we'll assess that when the time comes.


----------



## timmeh

More kerbside/dumpster gold.
Imagine if you will, what the castor bracket(pic #1 on the left) would have looked like, wheel at that angle jammed hard against the inside leg, base still flatish.
Been thumped with a car or forklift shaped hammer.
Wish I'd taken a before pic, description doesn't do it justice.
In the press to rough it somewhat back to shape. Pilot the pin, shave off the rivety bit and disassemble.
Panelbeat bracket, check wheel and bearing, drill, tap, suitable fasteners, reassemble.
One of the swivel castors wasn't even from this unit, original base still bolted in place with another broken castor sans all the loose ball bearings sitting with it in the bin.
As luck would have it, the oddball(pic#4 on right) had a sealed bearing on the underside and a thread + nut under the splayed end of the pivot pin on the topside.
Grind off the splayed end, washer in place of the loose ball bearings, straightened the existing baseplate, add another washer and nut back on. Weld nut in place(alas no detailed pics of the inner workings, I was in the zone man).
Turned out tighter(not wibbly wobbly like they usually are) and freer(smoooooth) than the other original castor.
And into the arsenal it goes.


----------



## timmeh

Pics are around the wrong way again. Last one is where it should be, second last should be first, third last-second and so on.
When writing the post and uploading they all appeared in correct order.


----------

